# UWS vs West Village living with kids??



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok our story is that we are a married couple with 2 girls aged 2 and 7 and we are moving to NYC. My husband is actually there at the moment just finalizing who he will work with. I am still in Sydney with the kids but plan on coming over in the next few weeks once I tie up everything here. We are in our 40’s and my husband will be working and I have chosen not to. Now we have spoken to many people both New Yorkers and Australians who live there and we were basically going to concentrate on getting an apartment in the UWS. Now my husband has been exploring your city and he seems to prefer the west village/Soho area and feels it will maybe suit our lifestyle better. I have been researching schools for my 7 year old and they do seem ok as well as the UWS. Now I would love feed back both negative and positive about either area. We can afford both areas so it’s more that actually day to day things I want to hear about. We do like eating out and we do like on weekends taking the kids out walking. I still use a stroller for my 2 year old and from what my husband says the west village seems to be more stroller friendly??

I really appreciate and constructive feedback and especially from people that actually have kids as life is VERY different when you don’t have them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello,

I do not have children, but I can say that the UWS is a little more suburban feeling. Very clean and more quiet. 

I do however, like the West Village/Soho. It has a village-type feel. Very close to shopping, great restaurants, etc. As far as having more available to you, I say the West Village. But I think that the UWS is more residential/family friendly and less crime. 

Oh ******, now I have just confused you and myself. I say go with your gut when you visit you will know or just listen to your husband. Good Luck!!!


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Brit_Xoomer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do not have children, but I can say that the UWS is a little more suburban feeling. Very clean and more quiet.
> 
> ...



From what I have been told by other people the UWS has issues with schools as they are very full and I may not get the schools for my daughter I want. The West Village does also have good schools but not those issues. Its the proximity to central park that draws me to the UWS as our kids need to have somewhere to play.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I have to agree with Brit_Xoomer about the UWS, kind of suburban feeling. I used to know NYC really well in the 80's and 90's (visit once in a great while now) and stayed all over Manhattan in friend's apartments and in small hotels. I personally prefer SOHO since, to me, it has more character and is it's own little self contained village. It's probably the main artistic/bohemian area of Manhattan now with a lot of lofts and art galleries, interesting restaurants, plenty of shops, etc. A neighborhood with a lot of character and charm. Very close to Greenwich Village, Chinatown, Little Italy, and TRIBECA. There's a few little parks around. Central Park is gigantic but it's not the only place where children can play (do a google map search to see the neighborhoods from above or street level). One last thing, I personally avoid the subway these days and stick to buses and taxis instead. Zoom

Here's more info, a lot of pictures of both neighborhoods -
New York City Pictures - The NYCTourist.com PhotoTour Menu


----------

